# Hi, Vanbling adding a TT help and info needed



## vanbling (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys and gals I'm Adam aka vanbling and would like to say just like to say hi.
I'm the proud owner builder of the van you see below which I have owned and pimped from new.
But I'm now wanting to add a mk1 TT to the garage.
Like everything I do I am to research to the best. I don't have a massive budget, so will be looking for something around 2001.
In short I know almost nothing about the TT's so would like as much info as possible i.e buying guides, tips, tricks, do's and do nots!
I'm not familiar with the forum setup so would appreciate your guidence :thumbup: 








Thanks in advance for your help. 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Let me give you some sound advise...

Don't 'pimp' the TT you will be killed. :wink:


----------



## vanbling (Jul 13, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Let me give you some sound advise...
> 
> Don't 'pimp' the TT you will be killed. :wink:


Why, is it a cardinal sin to pimp them???? :?

My van has a projektzwo kit they also do TT stuff.


----------



## vanbling (Jul 13, 2008)

Your a right welcoming bunch you lot aren't you?

Or speaking to a newbie is maybe a little above you!?

Just looking for a little help and advise, would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the TT world

Your probably better off going into the mk1 bit mate, and there you will find buying guides, tips and tricks and a few thousand modding ideas :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,each to their own, thats what the forum is all about.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

vanbling said:


> Your a right welcoming bunch you lot aren't you?
> 
> Or speaking to a newbie is maybe a little above you!?


The TT forum has just had a face lift, and 'Welcome - new users' section is a fairly new concept for us. In the past, peeps have posted in the main section first, so have a much better chance of a hearty welcome. I preferred how it was.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

